# Switching their food - How do I go about it?



## EllieAndChestnut (Feb 10, 2018)

The food that I'm using now isn't a great one, as it's a seed mix. I'm very interested in switching foods, but not sure how to go about it. I was thinking about switching to Oxbow essential mouse and young rat food, but will consider any other suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

You just switch. It's not like dogs and cats needing to mix it for a while.


----------



## EllieAndChestnut (Feb 10, 2018)

Fantasia Mousery said:


> You just switch. It's not like dogs and cats needing to mix it for a while.


 Ok, thank you. I just wanted to make sure


----------

